# iMessage : échec d'envoi SMS verts sur Mac



## Paul_PC-Mac (1 Avril 2015)

Bonsoir,

Depuis hier après-midi, l'envoi des SMS verts ne fonctionnent plus à partir de mon Mac. Cela a commencé par un message que j'avais écrit de l'iPhone qui n'a pas été transmis sur le Mac et j'ai ensuite écrit un message vert sur le Mac et depuis ça ne marche plus. J'ai systématiquement un ! dans un cercle rouge.

Par contre ça fonctionne toujours sur mon iPhone 5C. Les bleus fonctionnent toujours des 2 côtés.

J'ai redémarré le Mac, j'ai passé Onyx, j'ai redémarré l'iPhone, désactivé et réactivé le compte et RIEN N'Y FAIT ÇA NE MARCHE TOUJOURS PAS !

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## danar (8 Avril 2015)

idem pour moi... si quelqu'un a une solution, je suis preneur.


----------



## danar (8 Avril 2015)

Bon, c'est drôle mais je viens de régler le problème. Dans l'iPhone, aller dans réglages, puis dans iMessage, et ensuite Transfert de SMS... et là, activer iMac, ou iPad, ou MacBook...un code apparait sur l'appareil, l'entrer sur l'iPhone... et ça roule.


----------

